# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  اصول طراحی فارم های شیرپوینتی

## naser2009

با سلام

می خواستم نظر دوستان رو در رابطه با اصول طراحی فارم های شیرپوینتی بدونم:
از قبیل اینکه:
1) تعداد سرورها در فارم به چه عواملی بستگی داره؟
2) استراتژی های backup  و restore به چه شکل باید تعیین بشه؟
3) تعریف disaster recovery به چه شکل هست؟
4) عملیات load balancing در بین سرورها چطوری باید پیاده سازی بشه؟
5) بحث و گفتگو در رابطه با انواع سرورهای مورد نیاز مثله database server، application server،Web front end server، query server، index serverو ........
و یا هر مبحث دیگه ای مرتبط با این زمینه.

با تشکر از دوستان

یا علی مدد.

----------


## amirgeek

سلام 
فارم ها بر اساس نیاز ها طراحی میشن ، پس نمیشه یه استراتژی خاص براشون تعریف کرد
مثلا در کنفرانس شیرپوینت 2011 که در امریکا برگزار شد، در یک آزمایش یک فارم سرور شیرپوینت 2010 با سرورهای زیر طراحی شده بود:

6 سرور WFE5 سرور Fast Search2 سرور Application2 سرور Fast Admin2 سرور SQL که cluster شده بودندLUN SAN تهیه شده توسط EMC با 407 ترابایت ظرفیت
 پس اصولا اگر بخواین همچین ولخرجی برای یک شرکت کوچک انجام بدین شاید هزینه پیاده سازی شیرپوینت از قیمت کل اون شرکت هم بیشتر بشه!
از لینک زیر برای دیدن فیلم هایی از این همایش استفاده کنید
http://www.mssharepointconference.co...s/keynote.aspx

----------


## naser2009

> فارم ها بر اساس نیاز ها طراحی میشن ، پس نمیشه یه استراتژی خاص براشون تعریف کرد


با سلام به دوسته عزیزمون و تشکر برای پاسخشون
من میخوام عواملی که در طراحی یک فارم شیرپوینتی تاثیر گذار هست رو بررسی کنم، قرار نیست واسه هر شرکتی همچنین فارمی (فارم پیاده سازی شده در کنفرانس شیرپوینت که هدفشون نشون دادن performance و قابلیت اطمینان سیستم شیرپوینت بوده) پیاده سازی بشه.
شاید اصلا یه شرکت کارش با یک single server farm هم راه بیفته.
منظور من محاسبه هزینه ها نبود، منظور بررسی عوامل موثر در طراحی و در حقیقت نیازسنجی واسه بحث راه اندازی شیرپوینت در سازمان است.
دقیقا مثله معماری داخلی یک شبکه که نیاز به طراحی داره و مدیرهای شبکه معمولا قبل از پیاده سازی فیزیکی اون ها را بااستفاده از نرم افزارهای مجازی سازی پیاده می کنند.

یا علی مدد

----------


## amirgeek

معمولا برای نیاز سنجی و راه اندازی سرویس هایی که قراره در کناره ویندوز سرور کار کنند باید 3 نکته اصلی مورد توجه قرار بگیره  :  availability - security - velocity 
در مورد  availability و کلاسترینگ در لینک زیر توضیحات خوبی هست:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l.../cc748824.aspx
در مورد security در لینک زیر فیلم کوتاه خوبی وجود داره:  
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sharepoint/ee518672

----------

